# Fluval flora any good ?



## Deano37 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all i am new to fish keeping and i am thinking about getting a fluval flora to start a planted tank as i love the design and compact size, anyone had one or know any links to forums about this product ? i love the design of the fluval products, i am currently reading up about the cycling of tanks etc and i know some ppl will say get a bigger tank but this size is perfect at the moment for my living conditions lol any help would be appreciated thanks Dean

also i see a lot of people but glass co2 defusers as the one supplied is huge is this easy and ok to do etc ? aslo what would be a good carpet for this tank ,i will also need to buy a nice slimline heater for tank

thanks Dean (will have many more questions but still reading up on thigs lol)


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

Let the addiction begin!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

If I were you I would go for Fluval Ebi instead of Flora.

IMO the co2 kit on Fluval Flora is not worth it.


----------



## Danimals (Sep 15, 2011)

IIRC the only differences between the Flora and Ebi are that one comes with a dinky net and some water supplements + food you probably won't use and the other comes with a crappy albeit usable C02 kit.

I'd say get the Flora, seems to be more value in that kit. I have the Ebi myself and would have bought the Flora had my LFS stocked it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Actually, the net that comes with the Ebi kit is terrific. It telescopes and is the perfect size for shrimp. I'll never have another shrimp tank without one of them. And the shrimp granules are pretty great.

Typically, the Ebi is $20-$30 cheaper on various sites and in your local LFS. I say go with the Ebi, sell the items you don't want that come with it and invest that money in a better CO2 kit. Also purchase a second or third light to go along with the one that comes to the kit.


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the Flora. If I knew what I know now before I bought the Flora, I would of bought the Ebi. The CO2 kit that came with the Flora is taking up storage space. Although, I do like the tweezers that come with the Flora.


----------



## Deano37 (Jul 17, 2011)

thank ppl , were do you purchase a 2nd light for the flora i notice most ppl have 2 i live in uk aswel, great tank fisherman looks great is it a betta tank ? yeah i hope to get into this hobby and the floval tanks and the best looking and great kits by far i love the designs although are expensive, i suppose i could use the c02 kit to get used to it then in a few month or so upgrade

thanks Dean


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Get a finnex 26w Clip light. I'm getting an ebi soon and getting the finnex light. It's $25 and it has moonlights!


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

I have to flora....and I am going to purchase the ebi next. I don't run the co2 in the tank as I have shrimp in the tank, and also don't want the issues with algae. I never really had any algae issues using the stock light. I do have clado that refuses to go away....but other than that it is crystal clear! I LOVE the tweezers that came with the flora....but that is really it. I would much rather have had the other things from the ebi......but love and learn. I think that you are going to be happy with whatever tank you choose. I personally think that these are the neatest little nanos out there. I plan on having at least 3 lined up side by side with different colors of shrimp in them. Good luck and keep us posted...with pictures of course!!


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

My fish and shrimp go absoutely buck for the food that comes with the ebi. Moreso that than all my hikari shrimp/fish food and zucchini. Maybe it tastes really, really good...


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just got a Fluval Flora for Christmas, so I don't have anything other then driftwood in it yet. I love it though, and if you notice there are different styles of the background in the Ebi and Flora. As of right now, I am not going to run the co2, but other then that the kit is pretty awesome.


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

So I also just got the Flora for Xmas.. I am certainly glad I did as well (would have gotten whatever tank I asked for).. 

So with everyone trashing the co2 kit for the Flora.. People cant follow directions so it doesn't last worth beans & the co2 becomes very expensive.. I read hundreds of reviews of people saying that the co2 cats would only last a week or so, but these same posts said that they were operating it incorrectly & setting it to continuously release co2 at a slow pace. Well the directions for it say to fill the chamber once a day & leave it at that. The co2 absorbs into the water as the day goes on. I Found one post from someone stating that they were following this method (actually halfing it) & they claimed several months out of 1 cart. 

So far mine has been in operation for 5 days & the cart still feel's just as heavy as when we got it so only time will tell. 

I can also say without a doubt that the co2 is making a difference. I relocated an amazon sword. into this tank from another (it also had good lighting, but no co2) & in the few days since the relocation was done the leaves are a much brighter color & the 4 leaf clover in this tank is already starting to develop its runners to spread. This was something that took weeks previously.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

bastage said:


> So I also just got the Flora for Xmas.. I am certainly glad I did as well (would have gotten whatever tank I asked for)..
> 
> So with everyone trashing the co2 kit for the Flora.. People cant follow directions so it doesn't last worth beans & the co2 becomes very expensive.. I read hundreds of reviews of people saying that the co2 cats would only last a week or so, but these same posts said that they were operating it incorrectly & setting it to continuously release co2 at a slow pace. Well the directions for it say to fill the chamber once a day & leave it at that. The co2 absorbs into the water as the day goes on. I Found one post from someone stating that they were following this method (actually halfing it) & they claimed several months out of 1 cart.
> 
> ...



I think I will try the co2 system eventually, but I also found a piece that converts the small paintball co2 cartridges to work with the fluval system, and if thats the case I will definitely do co2. However unless those little tubes can last 6 months each, then I can't fathom spending $18 for 3 on Amazon (yes, I try to stay as cheap as possible)


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

I Dont think I have seen an adapter to hook up a paintball co2 to the mini co2 kit that comes with the flora. If I am missing it though, please link it as I would be happy to place an order for one. 

And what you quote at 6 months each & 18 bucks for 3 of them is a dollar a month on co2. I think that's quite unrealistic. I am simply hoping for the 1 month each that fluval says that will give me about 6 bucks a month cost for this tank.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 26, 2009)

I just bought one myself. Btw fisherman, great great tank.
I'm in the process of finishing my shopping list eg; heater and I will set it up soon. Probably this weekend.

I'm torn on using the co2 or not. I may try it.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Onenobee said:


> I have the Flora. If I knew what I know now before I bought the Flora, I would of bought the Ebi. The CO2 kit that came with the Flora is taking up storage space. Although, I do like the tweezers that come with the Flora.


I agree, I wish I would have gone with the ebi, I have junked the co2, and have given up the stock light lol. instead I am running a 26 watt CFL out of a desk lamp, and put a regulated co2 system on the tank. Works great. Now I just need to get my plants to bush out a bit now.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Actually, the net that comes with the Ebi kit is terrific. It telescopes and is the perfect size for shrimp. I'll never have another shrimp tank without one of them. And the shrimp granules are pretty great.



+1 on that net, I love it. My shrimp also eat the ebi shrimp food, along with other types of shrimp foods.


----------

